# [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,
Don't you hate EBay sometimes. How often is there an electric 914 on EBay,
today there are three!!


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the person
or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,
printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than the
addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error,
please notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all
affected computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be
timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability for
any errors or omissions.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mark Hanson
Sent: Tuesday, August 30, 2011 10:14 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale


Hi Folk's,

FYI; I'm selling my www.evalbum.com/1273 on Ebay type: "electric car" or
"electric Porsche" under Ebay Motors since I'm working on the Karmann Ghia
and need to get batteries for it.

Have a renewable energy day,
Mark
www.reevadiy.org 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110830/1a938f92/attac
hment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd buy all three to resolve the ambiguity. Sooo
cute! Maybe I should just finish the EV I already have...

sean

On Wed, Aug 31, 2011 at 8:38 AM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wro=
te:
> Mark,
> Don't you hate EBay sometimes. How often is there an electric 914 on EBay,
> today there are three!!
>
>
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the per=
son
> or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,
> printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than t=
he
> addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error,
> please notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all
> affected computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be
> timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability =
for
> any errors or omissions.
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf
> Of Mark Hanson
> Sent: Tuesday, August 30, 2011 10:14 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale
>
>
> Hi Folk's,
>
> FYI; I'm selling my www.evalbum.com/1273 on Ebay type: "electric car" or
> "electric Porsche" under Ebay Motors since I'm working on the Karmann Ghia
> and need to get batteries for it.
>
> Have a renewable energy day,
> Mark
> www.reevadiy.org
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110830/1a938f92/at=
tac
> hment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- =

Sean Korb [email protected] http://www.spkorb.org
'65,'68 Mustangs,'68 Cougar,'78 R100/7,'60 Metro,'59 A35,'71 Pantera #1382
"The more you drive, the less intelligent you get" --Miller
"Computers are useless. They can only give you answers." -P. Picasso

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can put in a good word for Mark's 914.

I've had the chance to ride in it with Mark at the wheel driving through the mountains of Southern Virginia.

It's a great conversion. Mark's EV inventions always seem to be working and the designs are well thought out since he's an electrical engineer. He's done several conversions before this one as well and the car is charged from his solar house with a 9.6 kW array where he did the installation himself. 

Chip Gribben




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > essage: 13
> > Date: Tue, 30 Aug 2011 22:13:49 -0400
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The other two are in California, so that should not affect Mark's sale
too much
unless someone from CA is interested in his car...
The prices on the others are so much higher that I think it only has
positive influence at this moment. 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Wednesday, August 31, 2011 5:38 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale

Mark,
Don't you hate EBay sometimes. How often is there an electric 914 on
EBay, today there are three!!


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the
person or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination,
copying, printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities
other than the addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this
e-mail in error, please notify the sender immediately and delete the
material from all affected computers. Internet communications cannot be
guaranteed to be timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not
accept liability for any errors or omissions.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark Hanson
Sent: Tuesday, August 30, 2011 10:14 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale


Hi Folk's,

FYI; I'm selling my www.evalbum.com/1273 on Ebay type: "electric car" or
"electric Porsche" under Ebay Motors since I'm working on the Karmann
Ghia and need to get batteries for it.

Have a renewable energy day,
Mark
www.reevadiy.org 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110830/1a938f92/a
ttac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From: "Cor van de Water"
The prices on the others are so much higher that I think it only has
positive influence at this moment.>

So the price of a used EV conversion looks to be about 1/4 the price
of the parts ... Things sure are going the wrong way for people
converting cars to sell. seems like at the peak we where getting about
the price of the parts for a nicely done conversion .

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Porsche-914-Electric-Car-Porsche-914-/230665250142?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item35b4b8655e

Steve Clunn
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is typical for the automotive restoration hobby as a whole. It's
a labor of love, since it doesn't make sense to be a labor of labor.
Unless your classic/antique has particular interest (Hemi 'Cuda,
Ferrari, convertible version of a popular magazine cover car) you will
not get the money that you invested. Parting it out may give you good
return, but it's ummm.... almost criminal after you've bled on a car
enough times.

The best success with EV conversion for profit will be for major
manufacturers with dealer networks. If you can find a niche market
with customers, you can be a niche player and make some money, like "I
will build 50 cars for you out of gliders sourced from so and so".

The hobbyist doesn't have the advantages of scale, marketing and
networking. But it does return a lot in the sense of self-worth and
the admiration of your community. It's a big deal to build one of
these cars. Don't discount that.

sean



> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>From: "Cor van de Water"
> > The prices on the others are so much higher that I think it only has
> > positive influence at this moment.>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> So the price of a used EV conversion looks to be about 1/4 the price
>> of the parts ... Things sure are going the wrong way for people
>> converting cars to sell. 

I expect this is similar to if you bought a used ICE car and parted it
out....

Now that you can actually buy a Leaf or Volt for a "reasonable"
(expensive, but not exotic/luxury) new car price people who want to just
buy something have a commercial option (and the big manufacturers can do
things cheaper than small converters.)

I think the best place for a small converter to be is for electrifying
"show" or antique vehicles where the owner wants a green option (and
cost isn't the primary factor, and they are used to paying real rates
for labor...)

Jay

-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: signature.asc
Type: application/pgp-signature
Size: 262 bytes
Desc: OpenPGP digital signature
Url : http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110902/78b04d68/attachment.asc 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the old day, I'll date myself by saying the 60s and 70s, people bought
cars and then worked on them, mostly to make them faster. I am hoping that
by seeing that "electric" actually works and can be fast that the public
will become interested in electric cars to the point of wanting aftermarket
electrics even more than before.

After seeing a YouTube video of white zombie silently churning rubber as it
leave the garage or watching it spank a Z06 I have to believe there are guys
out there thinking it would be a pretty sweet way to up their friends. Time
will tell.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the person
or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,
printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than the
addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error,
please notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all
affected computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be
timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability for
any errors or omissions.


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jay Summet
Sent: Friday, September 02, 2011 12:25 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] My Electric Porsche 914 for Sale


>> So the price of a used EV conversion looks to be about 1/4 the price
>> of the parts ... Things sure are going the wrong way for people
>> converting cars to sell. 

I expect this is similar to if you bought a used ICE car and parted it
out....

Now that you can actually buy a Leaf or Volt for a "reasonable"
(expensive, but not exotic/luxury) new car price people who want to just
buy something have a commercial option (and the big manufacturers can do
things cheaper than small converters.)

I think the best place for a small converter to be is for electrifying
"show" or antique vehicles where the owner wants a green option (and
cost isn't the primary factor, and they are used to paying real rates
for labor...)

Jay

-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: signature.asc
Type: application/pgp-signature
Size: 262 bytes
Desc: OpenPGP digital signature
Url :
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110902/78b04d68/attac
hment.asc 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

